# Finite Coffee - A humble start



## Olljones (Apr 22, 2013)

As some folk on here already know, I'm slowly building up a mobile setup. The bones of it are all together now, just with the fabricators who are building a stand to sit on a cargo bike so I can get it around - albeit my plan to be inside/sheltered - mostly due to not having to deal with power issues etc.

Hopefully this will be another step towards opening a place of my own, but its a start!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Keep the pics coming and good luck.


----------



## Spooks (Feb 20, 2012)

Good luck to your mobile setup, looks great to me. What make is the coffee machine?


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

All the best and I look forward to seeing more pics


----------



## Olljones (Apr 22, 2013)

Its a spaziale s5 compact. I was looking for something small, 2 group and that could run off mains plugs if needs be. Believe it or not, this beast can run of a normal household plug.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

I'm full of admiration. I might have missed it - where will you be going mobile?


----------



## Olljones (Apr 22, 2013)

It will be in manchester, I'm in talks with a few places - the idea will be popping up in various places. Less like a street trader and more like mini residencies where possible.

Essentially anywhere thats private property so less council nonsense.

Or weddings/birthdays - for any coffee minded people in the area







hah


----------



## scottomus (Aug 13, 2014)

We use s5 compacts on our bikes when doing sessions. Great machines. Only downfall is not much space between spout and drip tray!


----------



## aaroncornish (Nov 7, 2012)

Looking good Ollie!!


----------



## Olljones (Apr 22, 2013)

I think - even though this hasn't existed for that long I may need to sell the spaziale for a single group machine. I'm planning on doing this all my own and Im going to need a machine that doesnt require 2 people to move around. So your likely to see the machine pop up in the for sale section soon - Think I need to go down the L1/gs3 road. Hopefully will be able to re home it swiftly.


----------



## aaroncornish (Nov 7, 2012)

Good luck rehoming it









Wish I could talk work in to letting me buy it


----------

